

Ask YC: How do you manage your startup's knowledge? - pibefision

I'm planning to use Atlasssian Confluence as a central repository of knowledge for my startup.<p>I like to use BaseCamp but does mainly for task or pm.<p>What about a central place to plan your RRPP acctions, media contacting history, future idea repo, etc?
======
skmurphy
We use CentralDesktop, we post a number of GoogleChat and SkypeChat
transcripts there as well. CentralDesktop has a search engine that can search
each workspace, attachments, EditGrid is embedded for spreadsheets, and a good
contention management system (when you are working against a deadline you will
run into more than one person trying to edit the same page, most wikis don't
manage this very well). We create separate wikis that we use to work with
customers and partners so that knowledge can be compartmentalized and security
maintained.

~~~
pibefision
thanks!

------
NoBSWebDesign
What about Google's new sites app?

<http://www.google.com/sites/overview.html>

~~~
pibefision
thanks, seems to be very interesting!

------
utnick
would a simple wiki suit your needs?

~~~
pibefision
no really. I need something that has search engine, upload attachments, blog
for internal issue, something to truly build a fast intranet to sustain the
growth of the startup.

I don't wanna relay on my inbox for that, or even a weak wiki.

~~~
bayareaguy
Trac has those things available built in or as plugins. Anything specific you
don't like about it?

